# Clock work Orange



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

On tonight saw it when it was realesed again in 96???? and then it was wTF is this ****e


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

its a film that got banned, and then became a cult film due to the hype, crap film but its banning made it very famous - i couldnt even remotely understand it


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree it's a terrible movie.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

its a film by someone with a twisted mind lol


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I saw it a few years back and thought it was total rubbish lol. The violence might have been 'outrageous' when it was made but it seemed totally slapstick compared to how it's filmed/portrayed in modern movies.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Got the soundtrack LP somewhere, haven't played it for years, don't think I want to!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

was the first film to use dolby (IIRC)

I have tried to watch it loads of times, but I think it's a pile of s***t to be honest...

:thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm in the minority then.

I saw it for the first time in Jan this year just after Christmas on the telly and bought it on DVD. I've watched it four times since. Its easily one of the best films I've ever seen. 

I had always thought it was crap but gave it a go and was absolutely hooked.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If i remember correctly, Kubrick asked for the film to be banned due to all the hype that surrounded it at the time, it was then re-released when Kubrick died, as the ban effectively got lifted by his death. I can vaguely recall him talking about it on a chat show, Russell Hartley or something equally as bad.

I don't read books, but a girl i know insisted i read the Burgess novel, i wanted to impress her, but failed. I just couldn't get on with the milky language, it was such hard going. The film was camp, but i enjoyed it all the same. I had a banned copy on VHS but the last 5 minutes were missing! lol!


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

I watched half of this film a month ago. I don't get it. Maybe if I was a teenager I would like it, but I just get the plot or anything. Is it worth finishing the movie? I have it downloaded on my laptop


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i didnt get much of the hype myself,but i would imagine that rape scene (in that era) would have been quite shocking,as would the testing of the experimental alternative therapy.the problem lies in the fact that every film since has gone one more or has taken things from it.i dont think its a great film myself (only watched it once) but there are bits that will stick with you imho.with th elikes of irreversible,serbian film and martyrs taking things to the absolute extreme,im not sure how much shock film is left to cover.

but as for "orange" it was ahead of its time,but it has aged terribly and people are just use to seeing what went on in clockwork now in almost any 18 rated film.violence,rape and extreme is the norm now.""saw" for instance has to be one of the worst offenders at being nasty for nastiness sake,and as a film it brings little to the table after the second one.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

weavers said:


> I watched half of this film a month ago. I don't get it. Maybe if I was a teenager I would like it, but I just get the plot or anything. Is it worth finishing the movie? I have it downloaded on my laptop


I'd definitely say watching the second half of the movie will make sense of what you have seen thus far (the first half). It all comes together and makes a bit more sense when you watch the last 45 minutes or so.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I watched it when I was really young and didn't understand it. But after studying the torture/experiment theory in Psychology I wanted to try it again and I bloody loved it. 

A true work of art. Fantastic film.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

It definitely hasn't aged well and looks very dated but still a great film. Definitely a film for a more mature and 'intelligent' audience and not for people who are easily offended.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

A slightly different film, but has anyone seen Polanski's Repulsion. The reason i mention it is because it was part of my small collection of unusual and/or banned films i had many years ago (Clockwork Orange, Repulsion, Un Chien Andalou, Freaks, Bad Lieutenant, loads of Vipco classics etc). Although made in 1965, i don't think it has aged at all, and can still make you jump. OK so the effects aren't quite that of the Matrix or Inception, but it doesn't really matter. Catherine Deneuve looks lovely too.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't wanna make a new thread

Watching this film on tv just now. What the f*ck is this


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Shiny said:


> A slightly different film, but has anyone seen Polanski's Repulsion.


I've seen Repulsion and loved it, one of Polanski's best :thumb:

It's amazing how films can polarise opinions on here.

Clockwork Orange for me is a disturbingly beautiful film that needs to be appreciated/*viewed twice at least*. 
The first time you see it, your reaction is WTF? What a load of great bolshy yarblockos! 
But several viewings later, it's now 'nestled' in my top 10 films of all time.

A powerful film, dealing with themes ahead of its time, with great acting from McDowell, great cinematography, and a fantastic score.

Hoo ha.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it's a case of the "Emperor's new clothes".. People would have you belive that there's some deep meaningful point to the film. I just think it's a self indulgent pile of tosh..


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

No probs - all opinions are respected here :thumb:

What's a deep meaningful film for you?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry just re-read my post, didn't mean to sound arsey. Just meant it's not my type of film.

Lol.. I'm way too shallow to do deep and meaningful..

But as for films that make you think a little, I did quite enjoy "the Machinist" it's quite slow and dark, but a little different to the usual.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I too wasn't greatly impressed by cwo.


But I do think the script is very good and unusual


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

It's a classic of its time. My favourite film was always tron, the watched the original recently with the kids and was very disappointed!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

You guys want to try:

Zoetrope :thumb:






Stalker: :thumb:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stalker_(film)

Solaris: :thumb:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069293/

To name but a few


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Loved Solyaris (1972) :argie:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Tips said:


> Loved Solyaris (1972) :argie:


Cracking film :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Cracking film :thumb:


:wall::wall:

Just not my cup of tea at all.. This is my idea of "Arty"


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

The film is easy to understand amid Kubricks warped mind. It focuses on Dystopian societies ie mind control , Police state. 


Very similar to George Orwell's predections.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

A bit off topic here but I recently caught *Eyes Wide Shut* but missed the first 20 minutes and had to go to sleep so missed the last 45 minutes or so.

I really enjoyed it and was intrigued to know what was going to happen next. Felt like I was on a bit of a ride to see where Tom Cruise was going to next in that film.

I am definitely going to get it on DVD as it looks a great film. Another Stanley Kubrick film that I enjoyed (or what I had seen of it).


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lot's of 'Hello pretty ladies' in it









I still found the film (EWS) to be a snooze fest, and that incessant piano soundtrack drove me nuts.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

For the C O lovers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-18638173


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great link :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

For a bit of the old 'ultraviolence' with a touch of 'in and out' - Clockwork Orange is on ITV1 HD tonight @ 22:50 :thumb:

For those not watching it tonight a 'Great Bolshy Yarblockos' to you all


----------

